# Turkey Hunting Inquiry



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Your task, should you accept, is to help one determine how best to stock up. You see, I've been mulling over some thoughts on my hunting preferences here lately and thought I'd hit the boards to see what others were thinking (and using) as well.

There are many species that I love to hunt, but I want to keep each discussion very focused and very specific. For the purpose of this discussion, my interests here are focused on *turkey*.

Now here's the meat of my inquiry.... you are to identify the following that you would use:

1) What shotgun would you use?

2) What bow would you use?

I have my thoughts but will chime in later after I see what some of y'alls is! I'll let this discussion run for a while and then compile the responses (along with responses that I receive from other inquiries) and post them up on my blog (and here of course!!!).


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

1) Short barrel (I prefer 24" or less), heavy choked no less than 3" but I prefer 3.5. My benelli Supernova is dead nutz for coyotes and turkeys alike. Oh, and if the gun doesn't have one, invest in a Limbsaver!







Camo isn't necessary but I prefer it. I've seen guys shoot turkeys all day up close with wood stock and blued finishes.

2) Something with lighter draw than I do on deer. Penetration is easier to obtain and I want to be able to draw on ground level without moving or standing. Short axel to axel is awesome for shooting out of a blind.


----------

